# More History on the Confession of Faith



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Creeds/WestminsterConfession/McMahonWestminsterAssemblyWork.htm

The Westminster Assembly and its Work - a paper on the Confession following volume 6 of BB Warfield's work on the subject. This was a school homework project I edited for the website.


----------

